# Take action NOW to stop Feinstein's Assault Weapons Ban!!!



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Someone moved it so here it is again....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1921073


----------



## skippy2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

happy new years!


----------



## Jekel (Oct 18, 2009)

bump to top


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Sent many times over


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks to all those who actually care enough to do something.


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

It starts here, soon it becomes an ALL WEAPONS BAN! Needs to be stopped NOW! The 2nd A was not written to protect hunting rights, it was written to protect the people from an oppressive GOVERNMENT!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

hoefj said:


> It starts here, soon it becomes an ALL WEAPONS BAN! Needs to be stopped NOW! The 2nd A was not written to protect hunting rights, it was written to protect the people from an oppressive GOVERNMENT!


You are exactly right. Has nothing at all to do with hunting or sporting rights. Has everything to do with protecting "we the people" from uncle Sam......


----------

